# More info on the info being collected.



## teckk (Jun 21, 2013)

http://m.guardiannews.com/world/2013/jun/20/fisa-court-nsa-without-warrant
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...s-yet-about-true-extent-of-govt-surveillance/
http://redtape.nbcnews.com/_news/20...ove-for-evidence-in-murder-divorce-cases?lite
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2013/06/20/194505/government-could-use-metadata.html


----------



## jozze (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, it's like they say, the governments are indeed afraid of their people.

But it's a contradiction


			
				&quot said:
			
		

> "The NSA is not above the law. It's a government agency, just like every other government agency. Just because it has this Harry Potter-like disappearing cloak, it's still an agency that is subject to the law," Solove said.



It is an agency, that by law, operates outside the boundaries of law.


----------

